# Need Help With Forum Issues



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone please help me with several issues that I am having using the forum?Wanted to post Q-View of a recent WSM breaking in smoke session but discovered several issues preventing this.When attempting to start a new thread and/or reply to existing threads I am able to input text into the edit box but all of the icons (photo attach, etc.) are completely missing from above the edit box.Also, unable to edit my account details or community profile.  Selecting either of these on My Profile page results in no action other than the box highlighting a light gray color.Can not scroll through items at top of Home Page using mouse.  Clicking on the left or right arrows does nothing.Any help is greatly appreciated!Thanks,Jay


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a wild guess----Are you logged in?

Bear


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 16, 2013)

What browser are you using? There have been a lot of problems with Internet Explorer lately.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Just a wild guess----Are you logged in?
> 
> Bear


Yep, logged in.  Just noticed something new replying to you.  Much of your original text that was copied into this reply contains special characters surrounded by less than and greater than signs and slashes, etc.Your original post prior to this reply looked fine.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> What browser are you using? There have been a lot of problems with Internet Explorer lately.


Yep, using Internet Explorer.  Will try another desktop computer at home to see if issues persist.Thanks,Jay


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

Jay, try updating your browser with new stuff they put out.....    MSN updates etc.... or switch to firefox or Google Chrome....    I quit using IE awhile back and have no problems...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 16, 2013)

Google Chrome here ..  no problems...  only takes 2 minutes to load Chrome


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 16, 2013)

Jay...

I agree with the switch to Chrome...IE sucks...

You will like it!!!

Then get them pics up!!!

  Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 16, 2013)

We changes over to Firefox....and use Google Chrome.  No issues anymore!

Kat


----------



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!  Can't change browsers on the work computer but will do it at home if issues persist there.  I'll check when I get home from work tonight.Thanks again!Jay


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 16, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys! Can't change browsers on the work computer but will do it at home if issues persist there. I'll check when I get home from work tonight. Thanks again! Jay


Soooo you not working at work???

  Hahahahahaa

    Craig


----------



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope. Back to the grind. The five days in Tahoe were real nice though.

Boy, must have been having a post vacation stroke with my above reply!

Craig, I swear it was the first time I sat down all day!

Usually don't have time for breaks, lunch, well you know.


----------



## seenred (Jun 16, 2013)

I experienced some of the same issues, Jay, and switching from IE to G Chrome solved all problems.

Red


----------



## jaybone (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Red!


----------



## jaybone (Jun 17, 2013)

Loaded Google Chrome on home computer and made default browser but still having issues inserting images.

At least I have the icon menu above the edit window now.

But after selecting an image to insert, even if it's one that I've previously used on this forum, instead of a photo showing up in the editor window this is what I get:

View media item 231504
Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks again,

Jay


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 17, 2013)

Go to "Edit Account Details", under "Preferred Editor Type", switch to "BB Code Editor."
See if that helps.



~Martin


----------



## jaybone (Jun 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Go to "Edit Account Details", under "Preferred Editor Type", switch to "BB Code Editor."
> See if that helps.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin, I'll check that out when I get home tonight.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2013)

the picture will appear when you submit the reply..  mine does that as well...  you can click on preview before submitting the reply just to make sure it's there...   you will see the picture in preview


----------



## jaybone (Jun 17, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> the picture will appear when you submit the reply..  mine does that as well...  you can click on preview before submitting the reply just to make sure it's there...   you will see the picture in preview


This was happening to me while starting a new thread.  Never had the issue before.  Was afraid to continue with the new thread because it was going to be fairly long with more than a dozen photos.  Would have hated to post it and not get the pictures.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 17, 2013)

You can try it out in the "*Test Area*" and it won't matter if it doesn't work.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 17, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> You can try it out in the "*Test Area*" and it won't matter if it doesn't work.


Thanks, I'll spend some more time on it tonight after work.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 18, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Go to "Edit Account Details", under "Preferred Editor Type", switch to "BB Code Editor."
> See if that helps.
> 
> 
> ...






JckDanls 07 said:


> the picture will appear when you submit the reply..  mine does that as well...  you can click on preview before submitting the reply just to make sure it's there...   you will see the picture in preview



Changed editor type to "BB Code Editor" but still don't see actual images until using the preview button.  Images used to show in editor box as they were accepted but no more.
Anyhow, finally able to post pics thanks to your suggestions and those of others.
Thanks everyone!
Jay


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have never seen pics in the reply box...  not until I previewed or submitted

at least your able to post pics now tho


----------

